# Help with Tivo Series 1 telnet & DHCP



## gvorob (Jan 14, 2006)

To all admin/tech guys out there- I need serious help with my Turbonet card. 

BTW, I have D-link router attached to my PC and a D-link ethernet wireless bridge on the Tivo end. 

Bought it and it worked great for 3-4 months (common quote on this forum), then stopped downloading the daily schedules. I was told the only way to resolve this was to hack the Tivo HD with help from the Jenkins hack website. 

So that's what I did... 

The Tivo HD is back in the Series 1 Sony SVR2000 and working great, except: 

1. I cannot get the telnet command (telnet 192.168.0.101) to work from my PC. A DOS screen flashes on and off very quickly and too fast for me to read. I suspect that means the Tivo is not really connected to the D-link router on my PC. 

2. I cannot get the Tivo to perfrom the test call or daily calls. It says 'test failed'. 

Basically after buying the Turbonet card and hacking the Tivo, I'm exactly where I was before I laid out the cash.... 

Please help, I'd really appreciate it...


----------



## megnin (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm in just about the exact same spot. I have a Series 1 Sony SVR2000 with the TurboNet card. I was still using the telephone to make daily calls and the TurboNet just to connect the TiVo to my home network for pulling shows off the TiVo to my computer.

Everything was working fine until the modem died in the TiVo and it stopped making daily calls. I've been trying to get it to make the daily call over the broadban network without success. I have set the dialing prefex to ,#401 but when I make a test call it says "Service Not Available".

I can telnet to the TiVo from my computer on IP address 192.168.0.8 just fine, but no daily call. :-(


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

gvorob said:


> A DOS screen flashes on and off very quickly and too fast for me to read. I suspect that means the Tivo is not really connected to the D-link router on my PC.


gvorob,

It sounds like you may be accessing the dos prompt improperly. You should be going to Start, Run, then type in cmd, enter, and then your telnet 192.168.0.101

this should at least let you see whats going on. There is still more to your problem.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

If I were gvorob and megnin, the first thing I'd do is run the SiliconDust software to make sure the drivers are properly installed and that the IP address is assigned to the TiVo - forget about DHCP.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Try the DHCP client list on your router to be sure your tivo is being assigned an IP (and which one). If that doesn't work, try angryip (or another IP scanner) and see were your tivo is. See my sig about my feelings about DHCP on hacked DTivo's. When DHCP works its a god send, but when it doesn't... lets just say defecation impacts the rotary oscillating wind generator.


----------

